# Backcountry Adventures PCB



## Bhrama (Jul 18, 2011)

Like Miguel in his thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630808, I went on a fishing trip with Cpt. Justin Leake down in PCB last week.

I met up with a friend of mine and his family from Lubbock, TX for a week at the beach. The boys wanted to get away from the women for a while so we got to hunting someone to take us fishing. Justin's name was mentioned several times on GON so I took a chance and gave him a call.

Man, was I glad I did. 
Justin is pure gold. 

He said that he was born and raised in Florida, but I think he was a Georgia baby and the stork got blown off course and dropped him off in PCB.

He was friendly, patient with the youngins, patient with the grownins and knew where to put you on the fish.

If you are ever down that way and want to do some fishing, don't hesitate to give him a call. Mention GON and he might even work you in when you call him at the last minute. 

Justin's site http://www.panamacityinshore.com/

Some shot's of my buddies son. There's nothing better than seeing that smile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2011)

Told ya so!!!  Glad ya'll had a safe and successful trip!!


----------



## Bhrama (Jul 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told ya so!!!  Glad ya'll had a safe and successful trip!!



It's amazing how good word of mouth works when someone provides fantastic service with their business.

I wanted to add that this country boy will never be the same, I'm hooked on this saltwater stuff now. 

Anybody know any good people that operate around Savannah or Hilton Head?


----------

